# Any Mac solution to extract video from flash?



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

This is raw footage from the Reuters website and it's embedded in a Flash player. Is there any way that I can save a copy of this video?

http://today.reuters.com/tv/videoChannel.aspx?storyid=12788b31294cf0543f7951905d248d2b3cf3c360


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

You have to buy it but the BEST extractor is an app called Gordon.

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/11541


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

gmark2000 - If you use Activity Viewer in Safari you can identify the location of the .flv file (I'm assuming it's using an flv - flash video file) and download that directly. The problem with .flv files is getting something to play them, it's pretty limited and converting out of it is just as limited. Your best bet is to look at ffmpeg and see what you can do with .flv files from there. If I were on my Mac, I'd post the link to the .flv file.


----------



## Glipt (Aug 7, 2003)

I used a flash launcher from an AVID demo tutorial to play saved flash files. It was clunky but worked.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Here is the .flv location:

```
http://int1.fp.sandpiper.net/reuters/t_assets/20060314/083c2451a976cde747957d5df94a71c295147799.flv
```
How do I download it?


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

gmark2000 said:


> Here is the .flv location:
> 
> ```
> http://int1.fp.sandpiper.net/reuters/t_assets/20060314/083c2451a976cde747957d5df94a71c295147799.flv
> ...



RIght Click this link and download linked file.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I get a text file when I download that link.


----------



## anal-log (Feb 22, 2003)

ffmpegX will do it.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

gmark2000 - Hold option or right click on the link and choose save link as...


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Chealion said:


> gmark2000 - Hold option or right click on the link and choose save link as...


You try it. I get a XXXX.flv.txt file no matter what.


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

doesn't matter - ignore the txt extension - the file itself is about 6.9MB
and ffmpeg converts it fine.

I just tried it out.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> You try it. I get a XXXX.flv.txt file no matter what.


rename the file without the .txt extension, or single click on the file name, wait till the text gets highlighted, and delete the .txt


----------

